# Eye Dominance???



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

I am new to handguns and have a question on eye dominance? This may not be the correct forum but it has the most activity. 

I am left handed and right eye dominant. This was never an issue in the past since I shoot Archery and Shotgun sports right handed. I have shot with both left and right eye and it did not seem to make any difference. Is it important and will it make a difference in my shot. I am quite capable with the gun in my right hand an with some practice it could easily become just as comfortable as my left. What should I do?

Any feed back will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

I am right handed-left eye dominant. It drove me nuts at first, until I relized...let your dominant do its job. Just adjust the gun to the dominant eye...problem solved. I think it was Mike Barham on this forum that enlightened me.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I had a friend with exactly the same problem. We competed in IPSC/SWPL together.
Our pistol coach had him shoot right-handed, saying that his opinion was that the dominant eye is more important than the dominant hand.
He became quite successful in competition.

Mike Barham's advice is, I think, equally valid. A slight farther movement of the head eliminates the problem without having to learn a new dominance scheme.

Try both, and see what works best for you.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Shifting the pistol slightly to the left, to accommodate the dominant eye, is no big deal. You might accompany this with a slight shift of the head. It generally works fine. My father is cross-dominant and shoots a pistol very well. We have several cross-dominant shooters at the Gunsite pistol class I just attended, and all shot well.

Rifles are different.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Try both, and see what works best for you.


Exactly what my Sister did. She is right handed, left eye dominant.

She shot right handed for a month (2-3 times a week). Then switched and shot left handed for a month. At the end of the 2nd month She had a shoot off. Shot 2 mags right handed then 2 mags left handed. She found She was slightly better left handed so that is how She now shoots. The bonus is She can switch back and forth and shoot almost as well with her "weak" hand.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

xjclassic said:


> I am new to handguns and have a question on eye dominance? This may not be the correct forum but it has the most activity.
> 
> I am left handed and right eye dominant. This was never an issue in the past since I shoot Archery and Shotgun sports right handed. I have shot with both left and right eye and it did not seem to make any difference. Is it important and will it make a difference in my shot. I am quite capable with the gun in my right hand an with some practice it could easily become just as comfortable as my left. What should I do?
> 
> Any feed back will be greatly appreciated.


I am exactly the same, left handed and right eyed. Since you have learned to shoot shotgun and archery right handed and seem to be adept at doing so, why not shoot your handguns right handed as well. It was easy for me to do so and many accessories are easier to find for right handers such as holsters. This is the reason I golf right handed, easier to find equipment.


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

I think I am going to work on shooting right handed. Right handed does not feel much different it is just more natural for me to use my left hand. The last time at the range I shot with both hands and the results were the same.
With a few more time to the range using right hand only it will probably become my strong hand and feel more natural.


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

Went back to the range today. Fired another 100 rounds with my P94 and rented a P22 and shot another 100 rounds through it. I used both hands and 
it really made no difference in my accuracy. The left hand is still a ton more comfortable and I am going to stick with it. If I would have seen a difference using my dominant right eye I would continue to work at it but the results as I said before didn't change. 

On a side not I hate the P22. I have small hands and it was way to small. I originally rented it for my wife (first time firing a gun) and she hated it enough that she refused to shoot it. She like the feel of the Ruger better. She only fired about 20 rounds with the P22 and 20 with the P94. On the bright side she would like to go back and try other guns to find one she likes.


----------

